# Will the Collapse Of Afghanistan Dampen Recruitment?



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2021)

Last I heard recruiting new people in to the military requires begging and bribing to put it mildly. Now another example of policy negating the military efforts and successes results in very negative images of our military bugging out and hinting at leaving civilians to fend for themselves against the enemy forces. Civilian governing the military is never good in war. In peace time it is OK. When is the last time you saw a politician in the nations capital wearing a band aid?


----------



## Manatee (Aug 20, 2021)

Back in the 50s when I was _that_ age every young man who was physically fit _knew _it would be just a matter of time until he was drafted. A lot of them joined the Air Force, Navy or perhaps the Army if they could get an assignment that they preferred.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 20, 2021)

Bribing isn't putting it mildly, it's putting it accurately. When recruitment numbers get low, military benefits go up.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Manatee said:


> Back in the 50s when I was _that_ age every young man who was physically fit _knew _it would be just a matter of time until he was drafted. A lot of them joined the Air Force, Navy or perhaps the Army if they could get an assignment that they preferred.


Not "every young man" knew it was a matter of time until he was drafted. In the 50s, college bound men could prolong the process till they aged out at about 24. Married men were excluded. I knew several guys, who paid to get "married", but lived separate lives from their 'wives". Then, there were those local draft board 'deferments'.  The same men, who evaded every other draft, evaded it in the 50s.
And as far a "bribery" goes, I have no problem paying enlistees a "bribe" , because of the chance they will give up their lives.
I didn't have direct involvement with combat when I was a Corpsman, but I did know Marines. And they had a pride about them. Their mascot wasn't just a dog, it was a_ Marine Corps Dog!!!  _Afghanistan wasn't the military's fault, but the D.C/ TV "analyst" blamers won't let that bother them. That may nose dive enlistment.


----------



## Been There (Aug 22, 2021)

After our poor excuse for an exit from Afghanistan, I’m sure morale is down among those on active duty. With our allies in a sour mood with our leaders, things aren’t looking up. I heard that the U.K. and Germany gave interviews on the BBC suggesting that they no long trust the Americans. If that is true and I was still on active duty that sure would lower my morale. We were once regarded as the elitists in a fighting corps. 

 It will be interesting to keep an eye on the numbers if enlisted the next few months anyway.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't think recruitment will suffer much...this mess isn't the fault of the troops, instead it reflects the incompetency in our "civilian" leadership.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2021)

We gotta get out of this place.  If it's the last thing we ever do..........


----------



## oldman (Aug 23, 2021)

Pepper said:


> We gotta get out of this place.  If it's the last thing we ever do..........


Oh, I remember that song. I must have heard it a hundred times while in Vietnam.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 3, 2021)

I think that military recruitment will not be a issue because a lot of possibe recruits would rather work in a peace time military. What I have wondered about is if the military will downsize now that the war is over. That is what happened to me when Vietnam was coming to a end. I was a crew chief on the Huey slicks (helicopters) in Vietnam. Not only was I treated disrespectfully by the public but the military against my wishes broke their contract with me to serve three years but gave me a early out. Like being kicked in the but by the military and being told they dont need me any more and there is the door get out of here. Later I joined the Navy and went back to Vietnam. after that enlistment I joined the Army again and the final day of Vietnam came and Siagon fell. After Siagon fell I saw the Army changing into a peacetime military and it bothered me. It was like they wanted to get rid of the war veterans and bring in fresh new guys for their peacetime Army.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 3, 2021)

The Afghanistan military had 20 years of training by the US and billions if not trillions of dollars spent . They surrended within the week. Even the president of Afghanistan fled the country within days purporting to take suitcases of money with him. Chances are the military threw in the towel after learning their president (and no doubt other high officials,)had deserted them.
This statement, about sums it up.  “_Money_ can't buy will. You cannot purchase leadership,” John Kirby, chief spokesman for _Defense_ Secretary Lloyd J. Austin III, said


----------



## MrPants (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone think they will ever activate the draft again?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Does anyone think they will ever activate the draft again?



If they do, it will be because of an impending war with China.  I'm not saying that will happen, I'm saying that's the only thing I can see that would cause anyone to reinstate the draft.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I don't think recruitment will suffer much...this mess isn't the fault of the troops, instead it reflects the incompetency in our "civilian" leadership.




Our generals and intelligence services didn't exactly cover themselves in glory on this one.  I can't believe that the secretary of defense and the chairman of the JCS haven't been asked to resign.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 5, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Our generals and intelligence services didn't exactly cover themselves in glory on this one.  I can't believe that the secretary of defense and the chairman of the JCS haven't been asked to resign.




This wasn't done during the equally failed imperialistic and needless wars on Iraq and Vietnam. Responsibility goes to the top. It was the politicians in Washington DC who started the war and need to be held accountable for it. We will continue to have these wasteful wars unless society finally decides it will imposed accountability upon those who cause them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 6, 2021)

Every person is their own. As an American I know when I am being lied to. Being raised during the "Red Scare" headed by Joe McCarthy and his goons I knew I must think for myself and not what this or any government tells me to think as my father taught me. I studied propaganda perhaps more than I should have in college and I say that because I see them all as liars not because they want to be because the have to be. Part of the reason for what appears to be increased political divineness is frustration and that extends to families giving their children's lives to lost cause wars. Politicians have proven records showing your children's lives mean less than nothing only your votes do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Does anyone think they will ever activate the draft again?


To protect their portfolios they will draft babies. Sadly, that is true.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2021)

Here's an interesting viewpoint on this withdrawal from Afghanistan....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/british-military-officer-biden-more-011700078.html


----------



## Nathan (Sep 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Will the Collapse Of Afghanistan Dampen Recruitment?


With the reduced need for ground troops(AKA "cannon fodder") the military will probably tighten enlistment qualification requirements.   In today's economy jobs in the military are quite attractive, despite paying somewhat less than comparable civilian jobs.   Training opportunities and benefits are a big incentive, keeps 'em coming.


----------



## Been There (Sep 17, 2021)

Would you want to be under Milley’s command? Would you be eager to work for a treasonous SOB?


----------

